# U.S Men's t-shirt size distribution



## Imorter (Aug 20, 2016)

Hello,
I intend to import t-shirts from India for selling online in the US and would like to know the distribution of sizes for the t-shirts i need to import. Hence, I would really appreciate recommendations of the number of t-shirts i should import from India for the sizes S M L XL XXL XXXL.
Thank you in advance for your help and I am looking forward to the responses.
Anshuli


----------



## raqi1986 (Jul 11, 2011)

I do not think anybody can give you an opinion based on the information you gave. There are many variables to consider. In short, purchase the minimum that you can. See what sells and what does not and then experience will guide you...


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

I'd get 236 S , 313 M , 1414 L , 2655 XL , 3367 2XL and 9 3Xl.


----------



## Alsorombicks (Nov 4, 2016)

Thanks Anshuli, I have experience in manufacturing & exporting American size's t-shirt. If you need I can provide you measurement chart to see all size details.


----------

